# camo seat covers



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I just bought a new truck and was going to order Cabelas Camo seat covers (Twill advantage MAx HD ) wondering if anyone has these and if so how to you like them?
Thanks cindy


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

*Seat Covers*

Not to discredit Cabela's seat covers, but I've had them, and now currently have a set of Superhides by Marathon Seat Covers. There is NO comparison. The Cabelas covers are nice, but do not have nearly the fit that the Superhides do. It really comes down to how much you want to spend. For the $$, the Cabelas will provide protection for your seats. But for a custom fit that I have not had to adjust in two years since I put them on, the Superhides are a cut above. My set for front and rear in my F-250, including consoles and headrests was about 500 and change with shipping. Will gladly buy a set for every vehicle I own from now on. Great people to work with as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

*camo seat*

Can you give me the link to marathon seat covers


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Sure!

http://marathonseatcovers.com/

click on the "Superhides" link.

There are options to price covers by material and pattern type. I have the 500D Cordura MAX-4 pattern in my truck.

-Matt


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

*seat covers*

well you were right I do not like these at all. I am buying the superhides 4d max how hard are they to put on do they have millons of little hooks?
cindy


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

It took me about two hours to put all of my covers on. This included the headrest covers and front/rear console covers as well. I planned on keeping mine on for good, so I took extra time to make sure I got all of the velcro straps tight and the strings snug and hidden. The fit very snugly, which is why they don't shift at all. One extra step I took was to buy some of the Maguire's Leather cleaner/softner and worked 2-3 real good coats into the leather prior to installing the covers. This makes sure the material is moist since it will be covered up for a period of time. If you've got cloth, it's not that big of a deal. It was helpful to have someone assist me in putting the covers on. One person holds the material snug, and the other pulls the velcro strips tight. Also, you have to compress the seats a little to fit the covers over (again, they are snug), so it helps to have an extra set of hands. There are no "hooks". There are wide velcro strips that hide under the seats that allow you to get the covers really tight, and also a few strings that can be used to snug up any slack in the corners. 

-Matt


----------

